

Introductory Neuroscience Book - vishakh1990

Hi.I am beginning my MS in Neuroscience at Univ of Hartford in a few months.Can someone please help me out with a book that can serve as both an introduction and a reference(I have a background in Biology).Please suggest some.Also which of these is better<p>Building Brains: An Introduction to Neural Development by David J. Price
or<p>Principles of Neural Science by Eric R. Kandel
======
samstave
You may want to post this to Quora instead.

